# White Bird Poop



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry to put it so frankly. But my bird is experiencing having white bird poop, as in not just the urates, but the actual part that is supposed be green looking whitish, light brownish. Does this sound familiar to any of you? I could take a picture?


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The picture is not clear enough to tell anything.

If it is watery, and cloudy looking it could be an infection in the urinary tract.(just a thought only)

can you give anymore details?...such as what the bird was eating prior to this. Is it with each dropping and how long.


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

Every time. Actually it just returned to mostly white, and green poop inside. Her diet has not changed. I think the brown poop might have been because we just started her on meds.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a good article about poop http://www.parrotchronicles.com/septoct2002/droppings.htm What kind of meds did the vet give her?


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

She was given an antibiotic baytril or something like that, and immune booster


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had a budgie on Baytril, it never changed her poop though 

maybe its the immune booster changing it? 

or was the poop like this before any meds were given?


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

*Important update!*

I caught a whiff of Lucy today.. and it worried me. Lucy has always had that bird smell, nothing to worry about. But recently I noticed that Sophie (the sick budgie who might be the culprit behind everything) had a bad fishy smell to her. I didn't think much of it, just said "Sophie you stink". But now Lucy smells like her. Although they are now separated from each other, they never even came into close contact. I'm worried because I know that smells can be indicators of certain diseases. =/


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor birdies, It could be some kind of bacterial infection. I would call your vet as it sounds like both birds could need medicine now. Your right that a change to their normal smell can indicate that something is wrong.


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

They are. Both are on Baytril, a general antibiotic targeting bacterial infections. Immune booster, and the budgie is taking something for her regurgitation which has already worked, WOW. Haven't seen her regurgitate seeds to herself since. 

Lucy's looking better. She's not fluffed up. She sure is eating a lot! Finally started her on a pellet diet that she's for the most part accepting. Her poops looking better too. I have yet to see her energy meet what it was but hopefully we're getting there. Boy does she hate meds time! Starts a sniffling fit afterwards. Which I don't understand but maybe someone here knows?


----------

